# Hawker Tempest SA-I (EJ693)



## beaupower32 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dont know if many of yall know about this. But there is someone restoring a Hawker Tempest. The owner wants to get it to air worthy status. How cool would it be to see a air worthy Tempest flying again. 





























More can be found on this site. The Hawker Tempest Page


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2009)

Great shots mate! Thanks!  
Didn't know there was a kiwi tempest still in existence!! ('SA' codes were used by No. 486 (NZ) sqn, RAF)


----------

